# Name Your Hero!



## Blind Cougar (Jan 30, 2009)

Eh, it's late and been toying with names for a bit for my new Lizardmen army.

Getting to the point, have any of you out there named your heroes? Any interesting naming conventions going in the army?

As of now, I've got a rough idea for some of mine.

*The Tiki's:* Spawn brothers destined for greatness. Makes the idea of a war council hilarious with these guys.
*Tiki-Taki:* Most sensible of the brothers. Does his best with what he's given, though he dreams of riding into battle with an Engine of the Gods.
*Tiki-Teki:* He's the crazy one. Rides on the back of stegadon, wielding a lance far to big for himself.
*Tiki-Tiki:* Is usual at the foot of the slann lord's palanquin (slann to be named later). That or grumbling about how he's stuck being a foot slogger.
*Tiki-Toki:* Most inexperienced of the spawning. Usually finds himself carrying the scrolls and bound items, guaranteeing he'll be somehow useful.
*Tiki-Tuki:* A bit of an airhead, tends to let his terradon take him wherever it wants to go.​
Got a Scar Vet and a Slann Lord that's yet to be named, but eh. I'm bound to think of something good sooner or later.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I like it!  I used to have a few named Lords and Heroes that took on particular quirks as the army played more. I think it was a habit from playing Necromunda, I haven't named the current lot really, other than writing a little bit of fluff about them.


----------



## Blind Cougar (Jan 30, 2009)

Yeah, got this habit personally from Mordheim. Still trying to get my crew to get another campaign of that in.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

I've named mine as initially I built my army around the fluff and how I wanted it to look, but as I've gotten into playing the game I've added characters I'd never thought I'd need (like my Pit Fighters for instance). 

*Lords:* 

My Dreadlord - Morsindrel Chillbringer on his Black Dragon _Icebreath_
My Supreme Sorceress - Lilieth Chillbringer (Morsindrel's missus) on Flying Cold One _Blacktooth_ (Counts-as Pegasus)
Dreadlord on foot - Vandreth Chillbringer (Morsindrel's bro, fluff in the fluff forum)

*Heroes:*

Lothran Chillbringer (Morsindrel's 1st born) on Cold One _Talon_ (Counts-as Malus)
Athrendir Chillbringer (Morsindrel's 2nd) (Counts-as Lokhir)
Corantir Darkstrider (BSB)
Baldorath Woemaker (sometimes on Cold One)
Sorcesss Elthendeth Stormweaver

Assassin Korath Shiverknife
Assassin Hurien Lifetaker (I've got fluff on him for the Pit Fights too)

_Loads_ of characters, but the idea is I have a large pool to pick from because the Malus and Lokhir models are too awesome not to have.

I do need to add at least another Sorceress I reckon, and I'll have a 3rd Assassin soon. I'll probably name the Hydra(s) and maybe the units on their Lordling/Reaver/Dreadknights name too.


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

For the two armies that actually see use-

*Bretonnians*- Led by a guy with a German name, mostly because it amuses me to do so. He's a descendant of emigres from the Empire.

Lord- Lord Magnus von Spee, the Lion of the North

Heroes-
Battle Standard Bearer- Lady Celeste de Montressor (yeah, she's basically Jean d'Arc. I miss Repanse de Lyonesse)

Paladin who rides with my Grail Knights- Sir Tywin Clegane (a name shamelessly "kitbashed" from _A Song of Ice and Fire._)

Damsel Numbah ONE (Staff)- Lady Martine Rambert

Damsel Number Two (sword)- Lady Adelie Vauban 




*Warriors of Chaos*

Lord Choices-
Chaos Lord- Hrothwulf the Unruly (looks like a heavily armored Viking. Who am I to argue? Sometimes shows up as an Exalted Hero)

Sorcerer Lord- Thufir Blackflame (I use a Nazgul from the LotR range to represent him)


Heroes-
Sorcerers-
1-3 Winkin, Blinkin and Nod (three more Nazgul models, run as three insane brothers)

4- Anastasia the Treacherous (Not tournament legal, but I use a Cryx Shepherd model for her. A Kislevite who sold out her village in exchange for power. May or may not bump her up to Lord level. SHows up when I get sick of all those damn Nazgul)

annnnnd for this army, a very special nod to one unit champion-

Marauder Chieftan Lars Giantkiller- Lars was at the head of a unit of Marauders which was charged by a Giant, which proceeded to gobble up Winkin (or was it Blinkin?) who was attached to the unit. The Marauders, being marked for Slaanesh, didn't run, although they failed to wound the Giant.

Said Giant then botched two Leadership rolls in a row (Battle Standard be damned!), and Lars and his boys ran the fleeing behemoth down.


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

I enjoy creating fluff for my armies, but i am dreadful with names. when it comes to names my imagination is awfull. my pit fighter characters names came from the name generator in the warhammer fantasy roleplay book, so i can create about 15 before i am f****d.


----------



## Blind Cougar (Jan 30, 2009)

Two possible suggestions for you then Dafist. 

1.There's plenty of fantasy name generators on the net. Just gotta go out and find 'em
2. The more creative approach is to take an existing words, and just hack off bits/switch around some letters. One of my favorite D&D NPCs came from that method.


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

I dont like name generators- i like the names to be my own invention, not some computers. butchereing words is something i do, but i am very critical of the words i use to create the names, and often i suffer from writers block.


----------



## Blind Cougar (Jan 30, 2009)

Ah, blasted writers block. Can't really help you much on that one. Constant plague that one is for me.


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

Pacing, and lying in bed all night awake are good cures for it i find, but leaves you very tired. the werewolf thing got me a mere two hours of sleep when i thought of it.


----------



## Blind Cougar (Jan 30, 2009)

Yeah, that doesn't really work for me too often. I usually think of the best ideas and solutions hours later when it's not even on my mind, then "Ding!"

Really funny when I run to my friends, arms flailing, explaining the idea.
They're usual response is "The hell does that have to do with anything right now?"


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I usually go through the fluff and history, and find any obscure name, and either maul it, and just go for one that sounds similar.

Empire, Kislev, Breton, Dogs of War/Border Princes/Tileans etc all have their basis in the Germanic, Russian, French, Italian, languages, so can make them pretty easy.

Chaotic, can be scandinavian, but not always. Dwarves are much the same, but they're also rather easy - Harsh K's, G's, and short vowels, work well, similar to Chaos as well. Chaos Dwarves? GKGKGKGKGKGKGKoooooGKGKGKGKGKuuuGKGKGKeeGKGk could work pretty well for them.

Elves are hard;, flowy, floaty names, with developed vowels, and soft consonants, seem to work well. I find it's easier to trawl through History books (with hopefully the Malekith book, that I got the other day, this should help a wee bit), and the fluff books of Fantasy (I'd appreciate more on the Aenarion, actually) are godsends for names. Although Adam Troke/Temakador can fuck off, cocky little prick.

Err... Mind's gone blank. The rage has settled over that little bugger, and I've lost train of thought. I'll edit when I remember.


----------



## xenra (Mar 15, 2009)

i dont have any names yet(what was the point in me coming here then)


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

My dwarfs are occasionly lead by the bloodbrothers Snorri Thunderaxe and Gotrek Lightinghammer, one from karak Hirn, the other Izor.

Edited: Leave it to the mods please - squeek


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I normally just name my army general.
My chaos Dwarfs are led by kraggvar the enslaver.
Empire, Otto von blucher- leader of the grand army of Stirland.
My chaos ogre army is led by Gruth spawn chomper.
and my Ogre gunline is led by hagrarg deadeye goblincruncha. 
Orcs are led by grimgor ironhide
Goblins Snikscab da throttla


----------



## Doombull (Mar 31, 2009)

I name my heroes but only after great deeds on the battlefield.

Lords
Kurt helborg or valten the exalted if i am feeling in a character mood

Alexander freidhart the grand master of the knights of moonlight

Heroes

Warrior priest cato mador a tilean mercenary that joined the priesthood of sigmar

And the various wizards that always miscast and die fist turn


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I cannot go into battle without a name for the general and co. Here's a few for different races (Lizardmen are the only ones I collect though):

LIZARDMEN (Go Aztec- 'X's, 'ui's and 'ch's)
Xlanpec (My Pit Fighter)
Huinichli (Slann)

ORCS AND GOBLINS, OGRE KINGDOMS: (Crude and phonetic)
Gorgrim Hide-Iron (Just a switch-around of a popular character)

TOMB KINGS: (Think Egyptian)
Zhulaha (TK)
Akerha
Harkha
etc. etc. etc.

SKAVEN: (Based on the Redwall novels vermin)
Darktail
Dirthide
Stinkfur

BRETONNIAN: 
Anything French.

DWARFS: (Lots of accents)
Read The Hobbit or LotR for good names.

Will edit if I think of any more.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm gonna get to work on modelling a new Bruiser to lead my Ogres into battle... when done his name will be:
Choc Dearg (Red Hill)... pronounced k-no jair-ag

I'm afraid it just has to be gaelic to really give any Ogres the right sounding (and meaning) names.


----------



## Snoza (May 30, 2009)

I have a Few for my Chaos Army, i cant go to Battle without either a Name or Title for my Characters.

Chaos Lord - Lord Kalak, The Lord of Iron

Sorcerer Lord - Lord Krek, Master of the Winds of Magic

Sorcerer - Krek's Apprentice, Roank, The Flayer

Sorcerer - Krek's Apprentice, Knaor, The Devious

Exalted Champion - Kalak's Personal Banner Carrier, Treak, The Gloried

Exalted Champion - Kalak's Personal Champion, Kurgis, The Master of Carnage. 

Snoza


----------



## Fire starter Pyro (Apr 1, 2009)

I gernerally just name my leaders 

For my greenskin armies i have
Black Orc warboss Oddeye da wundra - who was my first named hero btw
Smart ass my Nt.gobb sharman 
and Tich my snotlin warboss turn goblin big boss

For my Ogers i have kaptin Hans One eye 

for my Dwarfs i have Borjan Weaver 

and my Chaos exaulted champion Balphazar


----------



## BloodAngelsfan (Jan 22, 2009)

My dwarf thane is named Grokni Stonebrow. :biggrin:


----------



## LiamMeowFace (Jan 18, 2009)

I only just started playing fantasy again and the leader of my new orcs and goblins name is a black orc named Man-Darh-in Burner of umies squisher of stunties and stealer of grog k: i also have a shamn on a boar call Aaa-Pal the Skinkay he rides around alone because his covers himself in troll dung believing in protechs him and i have a another orc shaman called Ooor-An-Ge who wears orange war paint and accompanys a unit of 20 big uns and finally a night goblin bigboss called Cha-er-ehy armed with wallopas one hit wunda and brimstone bauble im gonna use him to try and take down a daemon prince and by the way like the names ?


----------



## Zorenthewise (Aug 7, 2008)

My Dwarfs are led by King Skaggi Shieldbringer and his son, Lunn Skaggison (its how Dwarf names work... read Grudgelore!). They are joined by Thane Molmar Rorekson and Runelord Hrolgar Kimrilson and his son, Alrik Hrolgarson. I actually made a full line of Dwarf kings for my hold, Zharrgrund Bar (Firehammer Pass). Slayers I come up with a new name on the spot. The one from the battle before is dead or off adventuring by now! 

My Tomb Kings all have names from actual Egyptian words. Translation in quotes.
My King: Odjiuroanok Fero "Wicked King, He is Pharaoh!"
My Prince: Djalmshai "The Traveling Branch" (a symbol of peace, ironically)
My Heirophant: Itafemume "The Father of Fountains"
Other Priest: Semnirasui "The Established Dreamer"


----------



## TerranRaida (Jul 28, 2009)

my Dark Elf High Lord is called D'ceet


----------



## Audun54 (Jul 24, 2009)

Daf you could always do what I do, go to a baby naming site and look up an origin that fits the army (ex. germanic for empire) and choose a name that you like with a meaning that fits
how do you think I got my forum name?
for example my Chaos Lord is called Fiske the Bloody


----------



## ubernerd (Aug 22, 2009)

My chaos lord is Kolek gorehand. Named after kholek suneater because they both use hammers to fight.


----------



## jlevan (Aug 20, 2009)

I get most of my names from past games I've played. I've been playing DnD for over 20 years now, and World of Warcraft for a little over 5 years. 2 of the characters I've always kept in the running, and am planning on using them as hero's / elites in WH40k... but 

Deadlance - Paladin in WoW / Fighter / Warrior in DND - played for several years.

Kelvarin Blackblade - Fighter / Mage - DND second edition - played this guy for 10 years. In WoW he was a warrior.

Arkhail - Swordmaster in Earthdawn that I played as an NPC in most of my campaigns I ran.

I am still very new to WH40k, havent even played a game yet, and havent read the rulebook completely yet... still painting my first army... in fact, the majority of it is still in the mail, but I do know that I'll be giving all my marines a name, a last name most likely, but I'm planning on each of them being complete individuals and unique at the very least by each having a name.


----------



## umlaut31 (Aug 8, 2009)

My Chaos Lord is called Davidian - after the machinehead song ^^


----------



## MrFortunato (Aug 26, 2009)

Heres the names of my heroes i ran for a 2k pt battle 

Dreadlord:- Kaledor Hellsoul,
Dreadlord of Hag Graef
Malekith's Black Captain
(this guy rides a manticore, although i haven't got a name for it, its either called Tabby or Matilda ((after the star dragon it overran)) this guy recently earned the title of Sir Killalot :biggrin: after managing to bring down a Star Dragon that went RARGH!!!!!!!!! after its prince was killed 

Assassin:- Altair Hellheart, (this guy has been affectionatly dubbed 'Darth Elf
The Red Shadow since i painted his face in a darth maul pattern)

Master1)- Yeurl the Brave,
Knight of Hag Graef,
Master of the Cavalry
Hellsoul's lieutenant
Master2)- Khalek the cunning,
Hellsoul's lieutenant,
Master of the infantry


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

My Paladin on Pegasus is known as Sir Robin the Suicidal. If there is a way to get himself killed, he'll throw himself into it, no questions asked.

Meanwhile I have Bertrand the Surly Bastard as my BSB, who loves to watch peasants fight his battles for him while he cheers them on from the sidelines.

And finally Maxillion the Hot Tempered AKA Max the very mad. I wonder where I got that name from....


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Hmm, surely Robin should be withheld for Brave Brave Sir Robin- that hero thats always running away at the first possible chance (if only it was applicable my bruiser would have to claim it- he just cant pass Ld8 tests).

To go with Chno Dearg (k-no jer-ag), the red hill Ive now got Dubh Feusag, the black beard (probably should be fesusag dubh and I dont really know how to pronounce feusag but I dont really care)... the first is my Gutlord/Bruiser/Tyrant (depending on where I use the model) and the second is my pirate maneater.
Now Im just looking for a good name for both my ninja maneater and my tyrant


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

i named my sorcerer lord cain godblessed and his dragon stardeath


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Named my Chief Librarian Tiguis Ranus,
One of my Lascannons, Sergio Kalick,
My Assault Sgt., Octavion Invictus,
My Landspeeder, Invictus's Judgment,
My Dreadnought, Uller's Redemption,
and that is it for now.

I only name those of my units who have achieved much in a battle, and lived to tell the tale.


----------



## Fen-Dweller (Sep 25, 2009)

My Chaos Heroes are the only ones I really name.

WoC:
-_Lord Mellion the Cruelly Behind You_ (Chaos Lord on disc w/GEoT, HFS, Shield, MoT; or on foot/horse with the AoMorrisleb, MoT, CoEC, Shield, and bannerman)
-_Bannernut Crunch, Thane and Bannerman of Mellion_ (mellion's sworn shield; runs with Mellion and carries the runesheild at all times)
-_Ranakmagnon, Daemon Prince of Tzeentch_
-_Scrollman Skulkus_ (skulking scroll caddy who makes occasional appearances alone on foot for giggles)
-_Rarken, Exalted Champion, Rider of the Steed Ereathradel_ (Daemonic Steed Riding dude)
-_Enkle Bittus, Exalted Champion_ (if I ever field one on foot; I also have an unnamed Crom model)
-_Skranus Manglewind, Sorcerer Lord_
-_Lork, Sorcerer_
-_Snek, Sorcerer_
-_Farl, Sorcerer_

DoC:
-_Caressen, Keeper of Secrets_
-_Goreroar, Bloodthirster_
-_Transmogrifire, Lord of Change_
-_Lord Dank, Great Unclean One_ (He's my favorite  )
-_Silverwhip, Herald of Slannesh_

BoC:
-None yet X.x

EDIT*: I also use _Young Mellion, the Cruelly To The Side_, in smaller points games, in which case he's always on a disc with GEoT, MoT, Shield, and a Sword of Might.


----------



## Wulfric_Nick (Oct 27, 2009)

Dwarven names I commonly used - 

Lords/Thanes.
Karnaz Aznarak
Hedrik Stonetask
Kestaz the Unshaven

Slayer Names.
Hadrak Ironarm
Redrik the Relentless Axe

And if i get really into the Nordic Sagas at times... I usually add a few sons on the end...
so it's "Karnaz Aznarakson"
or "Hadrak Ironarmson"


----------



## Abhorash (May 28, 2009)

I only named my vampires . 
Sebastian Kaellner - Blood Dragon Lord , a get of Walach Harkon
Karl Kaellner - Battle standard bearer
Pieter Kaellner - Combat vampire and Sebastians first get
Imoliah Kaellner - caster vampire 
One big happy family :mrgreen:


----------



## Lord Justicar Gideon (Mar 3, 2009)

I love the Tiki Brothers!

My Bretonnians are led by Duke Balduin IV of Brionne ... Balduin is a play on the name Baldwin (King of Jerusalem at one point) and is also quite good since the original Duke of Brionne was called Balduin hehe.

My Empire army, at one time, was led by Magus Khelben Aristoff (first name comes from Khelben Blackstaff from Forgotten Realms, the last just popped into my head) and then was took over by Lord Alexander von Bilquis (all my own except the Bilquis, which is the name of a Remnant weapon in the Last Remnant game).


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

I plan on naming my soon-to-be HE Dragon lord Etariaq Bladeweaver of Caledor and his Star Dragon, Fatebringer 

The High Helm is named Emain Windrider

The Sea Masters of my 2 lothern sea guard regiments are named Anthriliak Wavewatcher and Tarios Starsight

My Hawk eyes will be named Qeral Swifteye and Khirao Gracearrow

The two bolt-thrower crew members are called Tileaq Fatesinger and Artanis Brightheart


----------



## Lord Justicar Gideon (Mar 3, 2009)

I have acquired more models, and more names!

My High Elves are now led by Prince Osric of Caledor, and accompanied to battle by Altheris, Mage of Saphery. I don't know why, I just like those names.


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

Erm DeathJester921, no offense but I think this is Warhammer Fantasy names only

Lizardmen:
Skink High Priest Ha'set
Stegadon Commander Kaleh

Orcs and Goblins:
Black Orc Warboss Dorkboth Bonebane
Orc Boss Argo Feggstreak
Orc Boss Eezrodd Splitterspike
Savage Orc Shamen Zogbag Rotchewer
Night Goblin Boss Sog Yellownose
Night Goblin Shamen Hogg Bonebreath

Empire:
General Drakul Mithrandir
General Remo Pilotte

Chaos:
Sorceror Avalon Ghostfire


----------



## Raizer Sabre (Nov 8, 2010)

Nice name ideas going on in here  I haven't started my army yet but what I would generally do, seeing as I'm going for the Lizardmen is one of two things. 
1: Since their architecture and everything is based on the Aztecs, look up Aztec names and words and roll with that. 
2: Base names around particular features and adjectives or general body parts and/or colours. For example a character in a story I had in my head (not Warhammer but the principle still applies in this case) had the surname of Razorfang which could still apply to Lizardmen. Alternatively Blackclaw, Scartail etc.

That's the sort of naming policy I'd go with, generally do that kind of thing for gaming characters too, find a name that fits the theme


----------

